# amplificador 200w (preamp)



## arknee (Abr 10, 2010)

saludos, tengo un amplificador de 200w que consegui hace relativamente poco tiempo. lo quiero para utilizarlo para un cantante, para microfono.

habia pensado ponerle un previo y un adaptador phantom.

http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/news23/nota06.htm
http://www.webelectronica.com.ar/montajes1/nota24.htm

son esos, si pongo los dos con un switch que seleccione uno u otro segun si el micro es phantom o no, es correcto? o con poner uno de los dos ya vale?

saludos

EDITADO EL TÍTULO


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 10, 2010)

El título no tiene que ver con lo que estas consultando, por favor editarlo.

Ambos esquemas son similares, puedes "cortar" solamente la alimentación de CC al micrófono y empleas el mismo esquema en ambos casos.


----------



## arknee (Abr 10, 2010)

entonces dices que con uno de los dos me vale, y que solo tengo que puentearlo seguns ea phantom o no? supongo que con el previo valdra, ya que el previo es necesario.

saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2010)

El preamplificador de la nota 24 (el que tiene control de tonos) es también phantom. No están en el dibujo del diagrama, pero fijate que donde dice ENTRADA hay 2 resistencias de 6K8 y un +. Ese positivo va al +48V para la alimentación phantom. Si no ténés dónde sacar +48V fijate en el artículo anterior y podés copiar solamente la parte de la fuente. Saludos C


----------



## arknee (Abr 10, 2010)

muchas gracias, no me habia fijado en que tenia dos positivos, supongo que el +48 sera el que pone "+,", el punto que hay a su izquierda es su negativo?

una pregunta que me ha surgido ahora que me disponia a hacer la placa es que polaridad tiene la salida, que lado es el positivo y que lado es el negativo??
saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 10, 2010)

Hola arknee.fijate la distribución de las tensiones en el plano del pre phantom, que es el mismo que la entrada del pre con control de tonos. Allí tenés la masa, una salida de +12V, una salida de -12V y una de +48V, todas respecto a masa. Si armás esta fuentecita vas a tener 4 cables: masa, que es el común a todos, +12V, -12V que van al TL074 y +48V que va a las 2 resistencias de 6K8 en la entrada. En una alimentación phantom los 48V van a los dos cables de micrófono por igual. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Abr 10, 2010)

Ese pre debe ser bueno...

 Crimson, ¿No usan algo muy similar en Allen&Heat? ¿O en Yamaha?

Se me hace muy familiar el diseño...


----------



## arknee (Abr 11, 2010)

gracias, voy a ver si hago la placa y voy mañana a por los componentes


----------



## crimson (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola Cacho, está inspirado en una Soundcraft Spirit de los 90's.El circuito después lo copiaron los de Ross, lo adaptaron los de Behringer y muchos más. La Yamaha usa algo parecido pero con un transistor por rama, en vez de dos. Yo tengo ambas, Yamaha GF24-12 y Behringer Eurodesk 9000 y prefiero mil veces la Behringer, tiene un rango dinámico impresionante, con una banda de rock, la Yamaha prende las lucecitas rojas como en navidad, y la Behringer no clipea nunca. Saludos C 
(P.S. Avisame cuándo es el asado en tu casa...) C


----------



## Cacho (Abr 11, 2010)

No encuentro el esquema que tenía de una Allen&Heat de los '70s. Ahí creo que lo ví (bueno, algo de este estilo en realidad) y me llamó la atención porque las Mackie (y muchas más) que salieron después tenían una cosa similar a esta y finalmente Behringer lo copió. Perdón: Lo adaptó a sus requerimientos.

Y vos suertudo... Tenés las Behringer de antes de Cool Audio: Esas suenan bien (las he oído). Las más nuevas dejan bastante que desear. A la mía le hice un cambiazo de toda la bazofia que traía y le puse semiconductores buenos... Hay que ver cómo mejora el sonido.
Cool Audio era una de esas comapañías que compran maquinaria medio vieja de las grandes fábricas y hacen componentes baratos. Behringer le compraba casi todos los componentes a JRC, hasta que "compró" Cool Audio (no lo reconoce ninguna de las dos partes). Ahora Cool Audio, que nunca fue fabricante de cosas de primerísima...) fabrica cosas baratas y Behringer las instala en sus equipos. Suenan a lata, pero el precio hace que sea más rentable comprar una Behringer y cambiarle los componentes (el diseño es bastaaaaaaaante bueno) para dejarla andando muy bien.

Por hacer un asado, la cosa sólo es ponernos de acuerdo en una fecha y que cada uno diga si blanco (algunos hacen eso...), tinto o cerveza y cuánto.


Saludos


----------



## crimson (Abr 11, 2010)

Hola Cacho, mirá vos, no conocía esas intimidades de Behringer, siempre cambian para peor. Hace un rato terminé un recital con la Behringer, y realmente suena muy bien, igualmente creo que la están por cambiar, (yo trabajo en un Centro Cultural), vamos a ver qué traen... Ahí subo un par de esquemas de preamplificadores, el de Yamaha y el de Mackie, ambos con un sólo transistor, son buenos, pero me quedo con el otro. Con respecto al asado es un chascarrillo por un post anterior... pero estaría bueno. Hace unos cuantos años atrás estaba en una ruedita de Banda Ciudadana y periódicamente nos juntábamos a comer algo, pero estábamos todos a 25Km a la redonda. Aquí es más complicado, necesitaríamos hacer un Congreso Iberoamericano por lo menos, tendríamos que pedirle elTango 01 a la yeg... digo a la Sra. Presidenta. Saludos C


----------



## Cacho (Abr 12, 2010)

¿Cómo le vas a decís yegua a la presidenta?
Señora yegua... No le faltes el respeto, che.

Saludos


----------



## estudio ambulante (May 6, 2010)

Hola mis saludos!! me gustaria saber donde puedo poner, al circuito de la nota 24 un potenciometro para el control de ganacia,  y control de salida....aa y una cosa mas es posible hacer dos de estos circuitos y compartir la fuente si alguien me puede recomendar como calcular lo de las tenciones, saludos


----------

